# Wie kann ich automatisch eine Bildsequenz als einzelne Ebenen bekommen?



## Finja (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte da mal euren Rat *gähn* vielleicht ist ja noch jemand auf...Also ich habe eine Sequenz von Bildern chronologisch durchnummeriert und alle gleichgross und gleiches Format. 
Jetzt wollte ich mir den Stress ersparen die immer alle zu Öffnen und einzeln reinzuziehen und auszurichten - sind nämlich viele.

Gibt es da eine Methode? Muss ich nämlich ziemlich oft in nächster Zeit machen. Vielleicht könnte mir das jemand ( ausführlich) erklären. Ich bin mit Spezialfunktionen nämlich noch nicht so vertraut.

Ach ja, ich hab Photoshop CS2

Danke schonmal fürs Lesen ;-)


----------



## digital art (21. Dezember 2006)

Kontaktabzug , haha ;-)


----------



## Finja (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Ha ha!
Danke, das hab ich schon entdeckt, ich meine allerdings dass die einzelnen Bilder übereinander in einzelnen Ebenen liegen. Geht das auch mit Kontaktabzug-wie denn? Wär Super...


----------



## NcMhlr (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde versuchen eine Aktion zu erstellen und diese dann mit Hilfe der Automatisierung über einen ganzen Ordner jagen.
Dann sollte das ziemlich schnell gehen.

nico


----------



## emiglio (22. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe: Du willst eine Serie Bilder öffnen und diese in Ebenen plaziert haben. Dazu verwendest du Bridge wie folgt:
Bilder auswählen > Werkzeuge > Dr. Browns Services 1.4 > Dr.Browns Merge-A Matic > Voila
Ich weiss nicht mehr ob dieses Teil schon vorinstalliert war, ansonsten downloaden, z.B. hier:
http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/?p=459


----------



## Finja (22. Dezember 2006)

Du hast mich richtig verstanden 
Das hört sich genau nach dem an was ich brauche! Ich hab leider Bridge nicht installiert, bzw. ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich es öffne,  aber das muss ich dann wohl nochmal neuinstallieren und dann den Merge-a-mat starten! Danke für den Tipp! 
Frohe Weihnachten und Guten Rutsch!
Finja


----------



## Finja (22. Dezember 2006)

Habs gerade ausprobiert- super! Hat geklappt juhuuu! Danke! Wird mir die Arbeit gehörig erleichtern und beschleunigen!


----------

